# My Cat's Poorly Eye



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

I am devastated! What started out looking like an eye infection has turned into a potentially life threatening condition. In the space of only one week, my girl's eye has developed from what the vet thought was conjunctivitis with an eye ulcer to what could be an abcess or tumour behind her eye. My local vet treated her for a week and on Friday 24th he reassured me that at that stage, he did not think Sophie would lose her eye. By her return visit on Tuesday, 28th he said I'm sorry but she has something growing at the back of her eye, unfortunately, it now looks like she is going to lose it. On Wednesday, 29th, we took her to a specialist eye vet in Frodsham and she seems more inclined to think my Sophie has a tumour. She is booked in for an MRI next Tuesday firstly to confirm if it is a tumour or not and secondly to see if it has spread, so now it looks likely we are not just going to lose her eye, but Sophie herself. I don't think I've seen anything so horrible in all my life. I've attached a picture of her below and it's just getting worse by the day.


----------



## LostSoul (Sep 29, 2012)

Ohh poor Sophie and poor you...sending love your way, i'll be keeping everything crossed that it isnt a tumour.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Oh my love that does look sore! I hope that it is something that can be dealt with even if Sophie does have to lose her eye. I pray that it's not as serious as it sounds. Is she on pain relief? Please keep posting to let us know how it goes with the scan. You must be so worried. Huge hugs to you and Sophie.  xxx


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Oh no so very sorry to hear this! Poor Sophie, her eye looks terrible bless her. Sending you a hug and lots of positive vibes hoping it's not a tumour xx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

So sorry to read this,poor Sophie,I hope the MRI scan shows some hope that even though she may lose her eye she will recover.
Lots of positive vibes on their way to you both x


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

OMG poor Sophie and poor you. Desperately hoping that she will be o k , even if she has to lose that eye.

Sending ((( hugs ))) and truckloads of positive vibes.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

Soozi said:


> Oh my love that does look sore! I hope that it is something that can be dealt with even if Sophie does have to lose her eye. I pray that it's not as serious as it sounds. Is she on pain relief? Please keep posting to let us know how it goes with the scan. You must be so worried. Huge hugs to you and Sophie.  xxx


Yes, she was given some pain relief at the vets, but now she is just on two types of drops that I give three times a day. This is to keep the eye moisturised, but I'm not sure if it also relieves the pain. Some of the redness has disappeared but it is protruding more.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

I hope it turns out not to be a tumor too, but the eye vet did not sound too confident, so now I'm worried sick about Sophie.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Oh lovey, I'm so sorry. 

Who at Eye-Vet did you see? I find them pretty good and Bagpuss went there with his eye issues. I hope they can get to the bottom of this and that it's not a tumour but just a nasty abscess.

Is she on medications? xxxx


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

I am so sorry to read this sending hugs and positive vibes to both you and Sophie x


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

Shoshannah said:


> Oh lovey, I'm so sorry.
> 
> Who at Eye-Vet did you see? I find them pretty good and Bagpuss went there with his eye issues. I hope they can get to the bottom of this and that it's not a tumour but just a nasty abscess.
> 
> Is she on medications? xxxx


I saw Iona Mathieson. She said tumours are actually less painful than an abscess and when she touched the area around her eye Sophie isn't flinching which makes it more likely to be a tumour. But they did give her a pain killing injection. I'm currently giving her Chloramphenicol x three and Lacri-lube x three.

Prior to this my local vet had her on Fucithalmic x two, Remend x four, Acular x three and Metacam once daily. We stopped the metacam because she has early onset CKD and her urea was rising.

She's going to NW surgeons on Tuesday for her MRI. I'm a bit disappointed because I thought they would have done the MRI today because Iona said we need an MRI ASAP. I'm frightened to death her eyeball is going to come out of its socket. On Friday last week there was no sign of displacement and by Tuesday it was bulging.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Sacremist said:


> I saw Iona Mathieson. She said tumours are actually less painful than an abscess and when she touched the area around her eye Sophie isn't flinching which makes it more likely to be a tumour. But they did give her a pain killing injection. I'm currently giving her Chloramphenicol x three and Lacri-lube x three.
> 
> Prior to this my local vet had her on Fucithalmic x two, Remend x four, Acular x three and Metacam once daily. We stopped the metacam because she has early onset CKD and her urea was rising.
> 
> She's going to NW surgeons on Tuesday for her MRI. I'm a bit disappointed because I thought they would have done the MRI today because Iona said we need an MRI ASAP. I'm frightened to death her eyeball is going to come out of its socket. On Friday last week there was no sign of displacement and by Tuesday it was bulging.


Iona is awesome, you're in good hands there. I'm sorry Sophie is having to wait for her MRI; I think North West must be pretty busy today (I was waiting for a call back from there today but it didn't come). If you're worried that anything is getting worse in the meantime then you can contact Eye-Vet or your own vet and they can contact NWS in turn - such a pain that it's a Bank Holiday! 

Does she still have the vision in her bad eye? xxx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Poor Sophie  I hope things are not as bad as you fear


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

Shoshannah said:


> Iona is awesome, you're in good hands there. I'm sorry Sophie is having to wait for her MRI; I think North West must be pretty busy today (I was waiting for a call back from there today but it didn't come). If you're worried that anything is getting worse in the meantime then you can contact Eye-Vet or your own vet and they can contact NWS in turn - such a pain that it's a Bank Holiday!
> 
> Does she still have the vision in her bad eye? xxx


She did on Wednesday when Iona did the ultrasound but how long that will last, I don't know because her eye is bulging more each day and changes have started to take place in her eye.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

lymorelynn said:


> Poor Sophie  I hope things are not as bad as you fear


At this point I would settle for a tumour free eyeless cat. I just want her to live.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Sacremist said:


> At this point I would settle for a tumour free eyeless cat. I just want her to live.


Of course! Was Sophie asleep for the scan or awake?


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

Shoshannah said:


> Of course! Was Sophie asleep for the scan or awake?


Sophie has asthma and is prone to bronchial infections, so I think she said they might have to give an anaesthetic rather than a sedative because the risk of death is lower, but in the end they managed to do the scan without either sedative or anaesthetic. She was really good and just let them do what they had to.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Sacremist said:


> Sophie has asthma and is prone to bronchial infections, so I think she said they might have to give an anaesthetic rather than a sedative because the risk of death is lower, but in the end they managed to do the scan without either sedative or anaesthetic. She was really good and just let them do what they had to.


Little petal. Please let us know how she gets on! xxxxx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Poor Sophie, I hope it isn't as bad as you think. Sending healing vibes to your lovely girl xx.


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

Sacremist , I can't stop thinking about poor Sophie. How is she now ?


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

Forester said:


> Sacremist , I can't stop thinking about poor Sophie. How is she now ?


Her eye is still bulging but, thankfully, still in its socket and some of the redness has gone. I think she must be in less pain because she had stopped eating, but she is eating again. She had also stopped coming to bed with us but for the last couple of nights she has come to bed. Thank you for asking.

I was concerned that she had had an allergic reaction to the Fucithalmic cream but my local vet said no. I mentioned it to Iona and she didn't say no but it wasn't 100% clear if she was saying yes either. If she has had an allergic reaction, it only caused the redness. The underlying problem if something growing behind her eye still exists. I think the creams she has now are making her more comfortable. I'll still be glad when Tuesday comes though.


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

Sacremist said:


> Her eye is still bulging but, thankfully, still in its socket and some of the redness has gone. I think she must be in less pain because she had stopped eating, but she is eating again. She had also stopped coming to bed with us but for the last couple of nights she has come to bed. Thank you for asking.
> 
> I was concerned that she had had an allergic reaction to the Fucithalmic cream but my local vet said no. I mentioned it to Iona and she didn't say no but it wasn't 100% clear if she was saying yes either. If she has had an allergic reaction, it only caused the redness. The underlying problem if something growing behind her eye still exists. I think the creams she has now are making her more comfortable. I'll still be glad when Tuesday comes though.


Thanks for updating us, Sacremist. It does sound as though Sophie is now more comfortable, thank goodness.

I am horrified that anyone could send Sophie home if there was any chance at all that her eye could come out of its socket.

I'm desperately hoping that Sophie can survive this. The loss of her eye, although awful ,would be better than losing your precious girl . Tuesday is not far away now,  I will be thinking of you both.

Sending positive vibes and (((( hugs )))).


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Poor Sophie!  I hope she is not in pain Praying it is something that can be cured, even if she has to lose the eye. Sending loads of healing thoughts to her, and much moral support to you.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Thinking of you both and hoping things turn out less drastic than you think.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

Thank you everyone. As soon as I know anything I will let you know what is happening to her.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Topping up the vibes and hoping for good news tomorrow xx


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Good luck for tomorrow, I hope you get a quick answer and quick followup action. X


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Heartfelt good wishes for Sophie tomorrow! everything crossed it is a cyst of some sort. Healing strokes for Sophie and hugs for you Sacremist.
XXX


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

Thank you all. She won't be too happy tonight because she has to go in a room on her own with no food. She will probably cry all night.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

Well, it's an early night for me. Sophie has to be at the vets for 8 am and it's a one hour journey, so I need to be up at 6 am. I'm just going to get myself a drink then I'm off to bed. Sophie's had her face washed and fresh cream in her eye and she's been put into the spare bedroom with a litter tray and bowl if water. No food for her now.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Good night hun! I hope you both get a good nights sleep. Will be thinking of you both tomorrow and will pray for good news. Hugs xxx


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Good luck for you both tomorrow, I really really hope it's nothing serious. Hope you manage to get some sleep, we'll all be thinking of you x


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Just seen this - Poor Sophie  and poor you 

Sending lots of positive and healing vibes Sophie's way, really hope all goes well tomorrow. Will be thinking of you both xx


----------



## Chillicat (Jan 14, 2012)

Just seen this thread, adding to the positive vibes everyone is sending, hoping you get answers and help for Sophie tomorrow.


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Just read this. Will be thinking of you and Sophie today.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Good luck for today with Sophie! please bring us back positive news! Hugs XXX


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

I am so stressed. We arrived at the vets at 8am, signed all the paperwork, discussed her other health issues and medications, then set off for home at 8:30 am. We had just got off the motorway around 8:55 am when my phone rang. The nurse who was doing Sophie's MRI had phoned in sick, so they could not do the MRI today. 

They asked if we wanted to leave her till Thursday or did we want to return and take her home. We chose to go back for her. I didn't want to leave her there for what amounted to three days in case she thought we had abandoned her. Plus, if it turns out to be cancer, we aren't going to have her for much longer so our time together is precious.

I know it's not the nurses fault, she can't help being sick, but my stress levels are through the roof. I'm supposed to be trying to lose some weight but I'm an emotional eater, so my diet is a disaster. We now have to starve her again on Wednesday evening and be up early Thursday morning. I hardly slept last night; I was tossing and turning. I feel like I'm being tortured.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Sacremist said:


> I am so stressed. We arrived at the vets at 8am, signed all the paperwork, discussed her other health issues and medications, then set off for home at 8:30 am. We had just got off the motorway around 8:55 am when my phone rang. The nurse who was doing Sophie's MRI had phoned in sick, so they could not do the MRI today.
> 
> They asked if we wanted to leave her till Thursday or did we want to return and take her home. We chose to go back for her. I didn't want to leave her there for what amounted to three days in case she thought we had abandoned her. Plus, if it turns out to be cancer, we aren't going to have her for much longer so our time together is precious.
> 
> I know it's not the nurses fault, she can't help being sick, but my stress levels are through the roof. I'm supposed to be trying to lose some weight but I'm an emotional eater, so my diet is a disaster. We now have to starve her again on Wednesday evening and be up early Thursday morning. I hardly slept last night; I was tossing and turning. I feel like I'm being tortured.


That is a terrible body blow Sacremist! I think I would have just sobbed! I can feel my pulse racing just reading your post! Have a good scream before you go back to get Sophie...you poor girl! Huge cuddle for you!  XXX


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Oh no Sacremist, that's not good  

I can imagine how stressed you are  I think you've done the right thing in collecting Sophie rather than leave her there until Thursday. 

Keeping everything crossed all goes to plan on Thursday and Sophie gets her MRI done and the outcome is a good one xx


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear that the MRI for Sophie has not been possible today, prolonging your agony again. I have everything crossed for Thursday. I have no doubt that Sophie will be happier at home with you than she would have been staying at the vets.

Sending more positive vibes for Sophie and ((( hugs ))) for you.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

One more thing to add to your stress  I can understand how worried you are  Let's hope that things go to plan on Thursday and Sophie gets her MRI done. :Nurse


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Oh no so sorry to read this,not what you needed at all.
Bad enough having to build yourself up for this once but to have to do it all again on Thursday is not good.
Hope it all goes well on Thursday xx


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Oh no, how hateful for you. I can't imagine having to go through all that build up to it twice in one week. I really hope you can get it done on Thursday & it's a positive outcome.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Sorry to hear this hun. Seems a bit daft that only one person can do the MRI. Sending you a big hug xx


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

moggie14 said:


> Sorry to hear this hun. Seems a bit daft that only one person can do the MRI. Sending you a big hug xx


That's what I thought but I didn't want to cause an upset and just accepted what they said. I did a bit of chunnering to hubby as we walked to the car though.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

I did think the same but I have heard that doing MRI scans is a specialised job in itself so it might have been better to cancel than give you inconclusive results. I can totally understand how you must have felt Sacremist I'd have been totally gutted too. Hugs xxx


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

My first thoughts were: they better hope she doesn't leave or who would do the MRIs then? But then I thought maybe there is more than one person, but they each have a list of patients and because their list is full, they cannot take over each other's patients. Fortunately, Sophie is eating again, but if she wasn't I would have been a lot more concerned and probably would have opted to leave her there, so if she became dehydrated they could put her on a drip.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Any bit of good news is welcome Hun! I'm glad she's eating a bit it's always a good sign. xxx


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Hi Sacremist, I'm so sorry you've encountered this new obstacle. At least it's not a permanent one, though, and in less than 48 hours we'll know what's what with Sophie. Give her a big cuddle from me!

And diet-schmiet. I'm an emotional eater too. Sophie is ill and you're understandably worried. Eat what you like to keep you sane - it doesn't matter in the grand scheme of things. xxxx


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Hey Sacramentist, thank you for your kind and detailed reply on my own cancer-related thread. Paws and everything crossed for Sophie tomorrow. I really hope you both get some good news this week. 

Just sending lots of positive vibes and virtual hugs. Please PM me anytime if you feel like you want to vent out.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

Thank you and you can always PM me too. Although I'm not sure I have figured out how to PM just yet but I would certainly try.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Sacremist said:


> Thank you and you can always PM me too. Although I'm not sure I have figured out how to PM just but I would certainly try.


Click the envelope next to your name on top right hand side of screen then start a "conversation" with your chosen member.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

Oh, thank you, I wondered what that was. I thought it was public, I didn't realise it meant a private conversation. Thanks again.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Sacremist said:


> Oh, thank you, I wondered what that was. I thought it was public, I didn't realise it meant a private conversation. Thanks again.


Better than thinking it's the other way around! 

Will be thinking of Sophie tomorrow, so please keep us updated if and when you can xxxx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Will be thinking of you and Sophie tomorrow. Really hope all goes well xx


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Wishing you & Sophie all the best for tomorrow & the MRI goes ahead this time x


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Same from me! Hope everything goes well for Sophie tomorrow with the MRI! Will be thinking of you both! Much love! XXX


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

Thank you, I'm off to bed now. Sophie is in the spare bedroom wailing loudly because she doesn't like being alone.


----------



## Dumpling (Feb 18, 2014)

Thinking of you and Sophie today, sending big hugs to you both xxx


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Thinking of you both today. Topping up positive get well soon vibes for Sophie xx


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Good luck for today let's hope all the set backs are over.x


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi Sacremist, how did Spohie get on today? I'm really hoping all went well xx


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

Well, I was a little anxious when we first left her there, not that I did not know this already, but having it clearly spelled out to you makes it more real. First the nurse who admitted Sophie made a note of all her ailments even though they had a copy of her medical history. Now Sophie has been a very poorly little girl for the last three and a half years.

In 2011, she was diagnosed as having a Bronchial infection which was treated, but lung washes also showed she has Asthma. In 2012 her son was diagnosed with a type of Cardiomypathy known as ARVC, so I had her scanned and it showed that she has it too, but it wasn't as advanced as her sons. At the same time they told me she was in early stages of Chronic Kidney Failure. Then in 2013, she developed liver disease and a biopsy showed she had a high titre count, but it had not developed into FIP. Twelve months on steroids sorted out her liver, but there is always the worry it will return.

Unfortunately, all these conditions are problematic when giving her anaesthetic and the nurse who admitted her pointed out the problems before we signed the consent form. Also when I booked Sophie in at reception and I was walking away, I heard one receptionist say to the other: "Sophie is the complicated case, she is the one who needs her own anaesthetist. Of course I kind of expected this because her son did when he was having any procedures carried out. Animals with problems like Sophie are at a much greater risk of death.

We had to call into Eye-vet to get some more medication for her because she is running out and whilst there the anaesthetist rang to go through the problems once again. She told us that because Sophie has lost so much weight, she was also at risk from hypothermia once under anaesthetic. Also the liquid they inject into her to get the contrast images, could cause kidney failure, so she needed me to be aware of this. She said if they thought Sophie's life was in danger, they would abort the procedure. This might mean that anything they do get would be inconclusive.

Fortunately, that did not happen. Sophie survived the anaesthetic and they got the images they wanted. She is now back home with us and just as a precaution, I am syringing some fluids into her to flush her kidneys.

This morning the nurse said we would have the results in a couple of days. My hubby has just brought her home and told me it will be a week to ten days! The only reason I can think of for this discrepancy is that Iona has gone on holiday. I overheard them in Eye-vets say she was in America. I really don't know what to make of it at all. Maybe it's the sight of her eye bulging out of her skull that's making me panic and there is no reason to, but that still doesn't explain why Iona said it needed to be done immediately. I'm feeling very frustrated.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Oh hun that's not great is it! With such an obvious and serious problem I would have expected quicker results so quicker treatment. So sorry - is that all you know for now? xx


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

My goodness that seems rather a long wait. I'm somglad she got through the procedure ok & she's back home with you. I do the same with mine with fluids after a procedure, I always think it must help support the kidneys with flushing it all out x


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

Yes, unfortunately, because they say the images have to be sent away for interpretation. It's always possible my hubby has misheard, but I suppose if they do see anything urgent they might get another vet involved. I would hope so. I won't be very happy if it's something that could be treated and it isn't treated in a timely manner. It's not as if the treatment is cheap. I'm paying a hell of a lot of money for this, so I would have expected to get the results a lot quicker. When she went to Leahursts for a CT Scan of her lungs, we had the results the next day.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Oh no not another long wait! 10 days sounds a long time. Can't they fast track the images. Even here in Tenerife I only had to wait 2 days for results. Why don't you call them to clarify. I'm so sorry you must be so stressed. Hugs. Xxx


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

I agree, I'd want her on some sort of treatment immediately. My vet wanted one of my cats to have a MRI in January & I couldn't believe the price of it, I couldn't afford it but in my case it turned out to be unnecessary. If I had gone ahead with it I would have wanted results a hell of a lot quicker than that. You'd think there would be someone else that could read the results in the event of the other vet being away.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

I think I will contact them tomorrow just to make sure it isn't my hubby's hearing playing up. It's after hours so I would only get the emergency number if I rang now.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Oh poor Sophie  and poor you  she really has had a time of it but she sounds like a little fighter, bless her. 

It does sound a rather long time to wait for the results, I'm hoping that they are back a lot sooner and the out come is a good one. 

You and Sophie will be in my thoughts. 

Topping up those vibes and sending love and hugs to you both xx


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

I hope you can push for a sooner result, I don't like to think of Sophie (or you!) having to wait that long given how her eye looks xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I'm new to the thread but have read from end to end and just want to give you some moral support. What a sad situation and you must be feeling so frustrated.

When you call to ask them to clarify when you will hear the results could you ask if there is anything that could be done in the meantime to make her feel more comfortable?

Thinking of you both and hoping you get some answers asap.


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Give Sophie a gentle cuddle from me please. She had a stressful day, such a brave kitty. Just try to relax tonight and shower her with extra TLC.

I know how frustrating it is to wait a long time for test results. I waited 8 days to hear about Leo's results and just wanted to start his treatment ASAP. Ring the practice tomorrow morning to find out if it's 10 days or up to 10 days and if at all possible to speed it up. Did Sophie get any new meds today?

Stay strong, lots of positive energy to keep your sweet girl happy in the meantime  Big hug x


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Hi Sacremist, often thinking of you and your lovely girl. How is Sophie?
Topping up healing vibes xx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

We've not heard from @Sacremist for a couple of days about Sophie! I hope those results come through soon so she knows what she is dealing with but we have to hope that it will be good news.XXX


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

I wasn't able to speak to anyone at NW Surgeons yesterday, so I'm non the wiser, I'm afraid. 

Sophie is terribly thin. I don't know her current weight but at her weigh in last week she was only 2.6 kilos. She's a lot thinner now. Her backbone is sticking out.

Iona told me she does not believe the tumour, if it is a tumour, is causing her pain, but she isn't eating enough, just nibbling bits.

I could tell from what Iona said that she believes it is a tumour. I could also tell that she and my local vet were preparing me for the worst. 

My vet said: "Eye-Vets are practical. Just because they can do something, doesn't mean they will if they don't think it's in the best interestsof the cat. Sophie isn't old but at 12 she isn't young but she looks a lot older."

Iona said: "An abcess is very painful, but Sophie is showing no sign of pain. Tumours are not painful so that makes me think it's a tumour. Our focus is to try and save the eye, but if it is a tumour that will need to take priority and you must bear in mind she is already very poorly and 12 years old."

I'm not hopeful to be honest. The truth is I'm just waiting for them to confirm what I already believe deep inside. I have a tiny glimmer of hope that they are wrong, but the sick feeling in the pit of my stomach is telling me they are not.

Her coat is in shocking condition, just like Lucy's coat towards the end. I'm in limbo waiting for the axe to fall but I know it's coming. I just have to treasure what time we have left.

How are you doing with your little man?


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Sacremist said:


> I wasn't able to speak to anyone at NW Surgeons yesterday, so I'm non the wiser, I'm afraid.
> 
> Sophie is terribly thin. I don't know her current weight but at her weigh in last week she was only 2.6 kilos. She's a lot thinner now. Her backbone is sticking out.
> 
> ...


Oh Sacremist so sorry to be reading this,how awful ,life can be so cruel at times.
Sending you and Sophie lots of hugs and vibes,hoping that there will be a good outcome for you both xx


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Sacremist said:


> I wasn't able to speak to anyone at NW Surgeons yesterday, so I'm non the wiser, I'm afraid.
> 
> Sophie is terribly thin. I don't know her current weight but at her weigh in last week she was only 2.6 kilos. She's a lot thinner now. Her backbone is sticking out.
> 
> ...


Hey this is so hard to wait and wait until somebody confirms a diagnosis. Please stay positive. Have you already tried everything you can think of to encourage Sophie to eat? Food = life. She needs to get lots more calories in to stay stronger. Do you have any appetite stimulants at home?

Btw, Leo's so so today. Had a restful night but not keen to eat much. So I need to give him his meds in a few minutes to kick start his appetite.

Hugs x


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

No, I don't currently have any appetite stimulants. She is eating and I'm trying different foods but she has a tiny bit then just sits and looks at it. I do have some anti nausea meds but they weren't prescribed for her. They were prescribed for Jake when he had his kidney removed. I think I'll contact my vet on Monday to see if he will prescribe an appetite stimulant and nausea meds for her.


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

It's my wild guess but perhaps Sophie is anaemic and just doesn't have her old strength to eat. Can you ring the vets ASAP and ask how to deal with inappetence. Ask if it's OK to give her Periactin to kick start her appetite. The sooner she eats the better. Monday is a long time to wait ...


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Sacremist said:


> I wasn't able to speak to anyone at NW Surgeons yesterday, so I'm non the wiser, I'm afraid.
> 
> Sophie is terribly thin. I don't know her current weight but at her weigh in last week she was only 2.6 kilos. She's a lot thinner now. Her backbone is sticking out.
> 
> ...


Sacremist your post has brought tears to my eyes! it is just so hard when you can't get rid of that feeling that it's not good news and having to wait so long for the results is pure torture. Where's there's life there's hope Hun be as strong as you can and lets keep praying for Sophie. Thinking of you. XXX


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

I will phone Eye-vet's emergency number to see what they say.


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Sacremist said:


> I will phone Eye-vet's emergency number to see what they say.


Great! Have you tried hand feeding her? Leo laps food so I put whatever I think he may fancy in a blender, add a dash of hot water and make it into purée. If it's too thick I add another dash of water and it turns into slurry. If it's too runny I use a tablespoon so he can lap from it otherwise it leaks through my fingers. Hope this may work for Sophie. 
I know the heartbreak but live in hope. Chin up Hun xx


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

I'm so sorry Sacremist. xxxxx


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

I could not get through to Eye Vets on-call vet, and I don't want to drag her all the way up to Frodsham, so I rang the emergency vet close to where we keep our static. Receptionist said she would talk to the vet to see if I should take her in or not. I am still syringing fluids into her to stop her dehydrating and right or not I've given her some antacid for animals. I'll see how it goes.

I have tried hand feeding, but she gets up and turns her back to me. She's just not interested.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I can't give any advice but just want you to know that you and Sophie are in my thoughts ((()))


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

What an awful situation Sacremist. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Sacremist said:


> I could not get through to Eye Vets on-call vet, and I don't want to drag her all the way up to Frodsham, so I rang the emergency vet close to where we keep our static. Receptionist said she would talk to the vet to see if I should take her in or not. I am still syringing fluids into her to stop her dehydrating and right or not I've given her some antacid for animals. I'll see how it goes.
> 
> I have tried hand feeding, but she gets up and turns her back to me. She's just not interested.


I hope the Vet gets in touch soon I hate to think of Sophie feeling so rough, I hope they can do something to help her. XXX


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm so sorry to read how things are Sacremist, you feel so out of control. I'm thinking of you and Sophie and wishing for better news.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

So sorry to hear what a terribly worrying time you have been having and hope things soon get better. XXX for you and your lovely girl.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Oh so sorry to hear Sophie is so poorly. I have no idea what to suggest or recommend but wanted you to know you are both in my thoughts xx


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

@Sacremist - I'm so sorry to hear how unwell Sophie is, bless her. Thinking of you both with great sympathy and hoping for the best outcome. x


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Sacremist said:


> I could not get through to Eye Vets on-call vet, and I don't want to drag her all the way up to Frodsham, so I rang the emergency vet close to where we keep our static. Receptionist said she would talk to the vet to see if I should take her in or not. I am still syringing fluids into her to stop her dehydrating and right or not I've given her some antacid for animals. I'll see how it goes.
> 
> I have tried hand feeding, but she gets up and turns her back to me. She's just not interested.


Could you try some cat milk? Or Webbox Lick-e-lix. Or home cooked chicken broth? I'm so sorry. And please don't think I'm being pushy :Sorry Just trying to come up with ideas and share what works for Leo and I. With Leo I try to ensure his head doesn't need to reach down in case he feels sick. When some food appears at the same level as his nose he's more inclined to take a bite. Perhaps I've stepped over the sanity line :Banghead You know best what you feel comfortable doing. I can tell how much you love Sophie and you're a wonderful kitty mum. Hugs xx


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

The vet has been in touch and he recommended I take her into their emergency practice. I've had to leave her there because they want to keep her for a couple of days. They are putting her on a drip and doing bloods. They said they will give her pain meds first to see if she eats and then some of their antacids. If her bloods are okay, but none of the above stimulates her appetite, then they will give her an appetite stimulant. So fingers and toes crossed.

The vet was straight with me, though, and said if her kidneys have failed then it is time for her to be PTS.

I appreciated her straightforwardness, my regular vets tend to hint rather than tell you straight, so you find yourself having to read between the lines. My friend, who uses the same vet practice, says: there's no point hinting to her because she just doesn't get the hint. She needs to be hit over the head with the facts then she gets it. I do get the hints but I still like a vet to give it to me straight.

Anyway, I won't be on much now for a while, because they will be phoning me and I don't want to flatten my phone's battery.

Thank you everyone for your support.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

Ragdollsfriend said:


> Could you try some cat milk? Or Webbox Lick-e-lix. Or home cooked chicken broth? I'm so sorry. And please don't think I'm being pushy :Sorry Just trying to come up with ideas and share what works for Leo and I. With Leo I try to ensure his head doesn't need to reach down in case he feels sick. When some food appears at the same level as his nose he's more inclined to take a bite. Perhaps I've stepped over the sanity line :Banghead You know best what you feel comfortable doing. I can tell how much you love Sophie and you're a wonderful kitty mum. Hugs xx


I appreciate all the advice I can get. I know you mean well.


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

So sorry to read the most recent updates. I will be thinking of you and Sophie this evening and hoping that she perks up with the fluids and finds her appetite x


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Also wishing Sophie can be made more comfortable she's in the best place! when you can let us know how she is doing. Big hugs to you and darling Sophie. XXX


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

I spoke to the vet this morning and despite being given pain killers and being on a drip, she is still not eating. Today they are going to give her an appetite stimulant and if she still does not eat, they are going to tube feed her some nutrition.


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

I'm so sorry to hear that Sophie's not feeling well. Did the emergency vets get her blood test results back yet to see what her kidneys are doing? Big hugs for you both x


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Thinking of you and Sophie,hope to hear some better news soon xx


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Fingers crossed for better news later, poor Sophie. Sending lots of healing vibes xx


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

No we haven't had the blood results back yet, the lab may not be open till Monday. They said she is showing more interest, she's just not carrying through by eating it.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Sending all the very best wishes for Sophie's improvement - it is so hard when they are so poorly  Such a worrying time for you but I hope you get some positive news tomorrow. ((()))


----------



## gesic (Feb 19, 2009)

I have just skimmed through this and didn't want to read and run. It sounds quite a desperate situation and must be so hard for you watching her deteriorate so much  I may have missed a few posts but wondered why they haven't taken the eye out and removed as much of the tumour as they can from behind? I appreciate it may not cure it and the tumour may continue to grow but as it stands it sounds as the the tumour is already causing significant problems and this may be the reason she cannot eat. The eye socket in dogs and cats is not solid bone all the way round so the mass could easily be affecting her ability to open and close her mouth. I would think a naso-gastric tube might be a good idea to try and build her back up a little but most importantly I would be seriously considering either having the eye and as much of the mass removed as possible or sadly letting her go. Its such an awful situation to be in and I wouldn't wish it on anyone, so very sorry


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

They are waiting for the MRI results before acting because if it is an abcess, they may be able to save her eye, but if it is a tumour and it has spread, I don't think they are going to put her through surgery.

Any surgery for Sophie is risky, but they won't end her life until we have confirmation she cannot be saved.


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Hey Sacremist, my heart and thoughts are with you. Sophie is getting lots of professional care now and has a fighting chance to overcome her illness. Paws and everything crossed for good news in the next few days.

Big hug xx


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

I'm so sorry I missed this post! I was offline for nearly two weeks so must have missed so much 

Although late I hope my heartfelt best wishes and healing vibes will add to the PF power and that Sophie will improve very soon. Hugs xx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Sacremist said:


> They are waiting for the MRI results before acting because if it is an abcess, they may be able to save her eye, but if it is a tumour and it has spread, I don't think they are going to put her through surgery.
> 
> Any surgery for Sophie is risky, but they won't end her life until we have confirmation she cannot be saved.


Everything really rests on the results of the scan. I would be inclined to press them again for an early result it really must be so heartbreaking watching Sophie getting weaker. Still praying all will be well. Hugs!
XXX


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

I'm going to phone NW Surgeons tomorrow when they reopen to see if they can explain why we were initially told two days and then a week to ten days. If I'm not happy with the outcome, I'm going to complain to my local vet to see if they can sort something out. It may sound better coming from them.

In the meantime, if the blood results the emergency vet has arranged come back really bad, then we will obviously act prior to the MRI results coming back.

It hurts my heart to see her in this state and, of course, I cannot bear to see her suffer, but I need to be 100% certain we have done everything in our power to save her. 

We can only be guided by our vet's advice and no vet has yet told us or hinted in anyway that we should take any action other than wait for the results and that is why we are waiting. The moment they say she's had enough, we will act swiftly. I am already preparing myself for it.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Sacremist said:


> I'm going to phone NW Surgeons tomorrow when they reopen to see if they can explain why we were initially told two days and then a week to ten days. If I'm not happy with the outcome, I'm going to complain to my local vet to see if they can sort something out. It may sound better coming from them.
> 
> In the meantime, if the blood results the emergency vet has arranged come back really bad, then we will obviously act prior to the MRI results coming back.
> 
> ...


I'm in absolutely no doubt you will do only what is best for Sophie Hun. I just hope you manage to impress on them the urgency of an early result...Good idea if your Vet can hurry them along. XXX Healing vibes sent once again!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Thinking of you, hoping and praying that Sophie will pull through.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

I'm sure if I tell them she isn't eating and has spent the weekend at an emergency vets, they might sit up and take notice.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Hoping Sophie has a comfortable night and you will have some news tomorrow about her results. Thinking of you both!







XXX


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Thinking of you today, I hope you get some answers. More healing vibes being sent from me and the boys xx


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Hope Sophie is feeling better today and that you get some good news...we are all thinking of you both.(())


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Thinking of you and Sophie here too. Hope for better news today.


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

I'm lurking, but I'm here hoping for the best, good luck today x


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

The emergency vet does not think we can wait any longer for the MRI results.

I've arranged for Sophie's history to be sent over to them and I've rang Eye Vet and NW Surgeons to inform them how dire Sophie's situation has become.

The Emergency vet is going to speak with NW Surgeons personally, to see if they can get the MRI results sooner rather than later. If they don't come through soon, I've given them permission to operate today and remove her eye.

I'm really upset with Eye Vet. Iona has gone on holiday knowing Sophie is an emergency and Eye Vet haven't assigned Sophie to another vet. They were waiting for Iona to return. It took a week from Sophie seeing Iona for the MRI to be carried out. I've decided to make an official complaint. I'm starting to feel really angry. I'm going to speak with my local vet first though and tell them what has happened.
I thought by going to a specialist I was giving Sophie the best care. I couldn't have been more wrong.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Sacremist said:


> The emergency vet does not think we can wait any longer for the MRI results.
> 
> I've arranged for Sophie's history to be sent over to them and I've rang Eye Vet and NW Surgeons to inform them how dire Sophie's situation has become.
> 
> ...


I do so totally agree, this is not what you would expect after the pains you have taken to see that Sophie gets the very best attention...and you cannot wait any longer, given the state of Sophie's health. I think you are right to follow your instincts (you know your cat after all, and you are the one seeing her every day looking so unwell) and I wish you both the best possible outcome. The whole episode has been so distressing for you both. XX


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

So sorry and very frustrated for you. I simply cannot believe they haven't referred another vet to you whilst Iona is away, it's just not on. 

I hope and pray that whatever happens today Sophie will be more comfortable by the end of it.


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

I admire your drive to do the very best you can for Sophie and to do it quickly given the circumstances. Go for it, it's time to complain. And please do so both over the phone and then in writing stating all the facts and dates. 
I hope somebody will pull their finger out and get the MRI results by tomorrow morning latest. Paws crossed Sophie can keep her eye and recovers really soon from this ordeal. 
Sending hugs x


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

I've already spoken to my local vet and he has advised me to put my complaint in writing. He said writing the complaint helps you to structure what you have to say whereas a telephone conversation can become emotive.

He said if it were him, he would want to know if there was a complaint because it can be a positive experience giving the practice an opportunity to identify any loopholes in the systems they have in place. If there has been any misunderstanding on my part, although I don't think there has been, it will give the practice an opportunity to explain it to me.

The emergency vet is still waiting for Eye Vet to get in touch.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Can only echo the others here,not a good response from Eye Vets at all.
Hope everything goes okay with Sophie sending positive healing vibes to you both xx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Sacremist said:


> I've already spoken to my local vet and he has advised me to put my complaint in writing. He said writing the complaint helps you to structure what you have to say whereas a telephone conversation can become emotive.
> 
> He said if it were him, he would want to know if there was a complaint because it can be a positive experience giving the practice an opportunity to identify any loopholes in the systems they have in place. If there has been any misunderstanding on my part, although I don't think there has been, it will give the practice an opportunity to explain it to me.
> 
> The emergency vet is still waiting for Eye Vet to get in touch.


I agree with writing! send an email Hun! There's no harm in phoning first to complain then follow it up with a written complaint. The test results are imperative now in order that you know how to proceed with Sophie's treatment. How is Sophie today? poor little girl this really isn't fair on either of you you need the results pronto. Good luck and hope you have some positive news for us later. Big hugs! XXX


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

Her blood results are okay, I think they are just waiting to hear from Eye Vets. Maybe the MRI results have come through and they are now waiting to see what they say. The receptionist at Eye Vets said she would have a word with someone else in the practice, so hopefully we will not have to wait for Iona's return.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Just catching up, poor Sophie  and poor you  

I really hope you get some news soon re the eye vets and really hope Sophie will be ok. 

Thinking of you both and sending lots and lots of positive vibes xx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

You really didn't need this delay from Eye-Vets to add to your concerns. I find it incredible that they are prepared to wait until someone gets back from holiday before sending the MRI results - you are right to complain.
Sending love and purrs for Sophie xx


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

I agree with the others, it's time to complain and put it in writing. There MUST be someone else that can interpret the MRI results, it's ridiculous making you wait so long considering how poorly she is. I truly hope this afternoon you have had some news and know the way forward. HUGS xx


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

The eye vet did finally get in touch with the MRI results. It's not good news. Sophie has a massive, invasive tumour. It was blocking her nasal cavity. They said they would be unable to remove all the tumour, so it would involve chemotherapy as well.

We have already been down the chemo route with Lucy and it was an epic disaster. We have spoken with others who tried chemo and for them too it was an epic disaster. I'm sure some cats do okay with it, but when they said they could not remove all the tumour, it was a déjà vu moment back to the time Lucy was diagnosed.

So, we had already made up our minds that should chemo be necessary, we would not go ahead with treatment. They wanted to do further tests to see if it had spread: more time, more weight loss, more pain and suffering for Sophie.

She was purring when we were cuddling her at the surgery, which made our decision even more painful. And yet, with her heart condition, we knew every time she was given anaesthetic, the risk of sudden death was there. We could have lost her at any time. With the amount of weight she had lost, she was very weak.

Thank you everyone for your support, but at 2:45 pm, we decided it was better to let Sophie go to rainbow bridge. I am heartbroken and I will probably beat myself up for a while to come, but at least my little girl is not suffering any more.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I'm so, so sorry. My heart aches for you but you shouldn't beat yourself up or fault your actions. You have done everything you could and you know that you have made the best, kindest decision for your beloved Sophie.
RIP Sophie xxx Chase the butterflies at the Rainbow Bridge, free from any more suffering xx
Look after yourself Sacremist ((()))


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

I am so sorry to read this you did everything you could for Sophie and she was loved and fought for right until the time came to say goodbye. I lost my boy to Lymphoma 6 weeks ago and like you I decided that it was kinder to let go than keep fighting. The heartbreak is immense but please don't beat yourself up, I know how hard that is as I am still struggling but we did what we did because we loved them so much and we knew it was the right thing. Hugs to you and run free little Sophie xx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Sacremist said:


> The eye vet did finally get in touch with the MRI results. It's not good news. Sophie has a massive, invasive tumour. It was blocking her nasal cavity. They said they would be unable to remove all the tumour, so it would involve chemotherapy as well.
> 
> We have already been down the chemo route with Lucy and it was an epic disaster. We have spoken with others who tried chemo and for them too it was an epic disaster. I'm sure some cats do okay with it, but when they said they could not remove all the tumour, it was a déjà vu moment back to the time Lucy was diagnosed.
> 
> ...


Oh Sacremist I am so very sorry to read this,there is nothing I can say that will help right now.
Run free to the bridge gorgeous Sophie free from any pain xx


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Oh hun, that's so very sad. I'm really sorry, poor Sophie. I fully understand and support your decision, she has been through enough and you have done everything you could given her circumstances. You must be distraught, my heart goes out to you. XXX


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

I'm so sorry Sacremist. I don't know what else to say and am in floods of tears for you and for Sophie. I know you've tried everything and fought for her like a lioness would for her cub. 

Run free sweet Sophie. Your eyes will stay beautiful forever.


----------



## LostSoul (Sep 29, 2012)

im so very sorry, i am heart broken for you... you did everything you could for Sophie.
Fly with the angels and dance with the stars beautiful girl,

Goodbyes are not forever, goodbyes are not the end, they simply mean i'll miss you until we meet again ....


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Oh Sacremist  I'm so so sorry  my heart aches for you  

Thinking of you xx

RIP Sophie, run free beautiful girl xx


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Sacremist, I am upset and sorry to hear this very sad news about your beloved Sophie.  Bless her little heart, it would not have been right for her to suffer any more, and she would have had a poor quality of life. 

Even when one knows that letting them go to the Bridge is the most compassionate thing to do, it is still very hard to make the final decision. I have been there myself, we all have, no doubt. You have my deepest sympathy.

Thinking of you, and sending healing wishes.

RIP dear Sophie, you will be much missed by those you've left behind.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm so so sorry Sacremist. You gave your beautiful Sophie 110% love and care and its awful its come to this but you made the right decision. She's now at rest and no longer in pain bless her. RIP Sophie.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Oh Sacremist you poor love and poor Sophie! I am so sad and sorry that you have had all this worrying and stressful wait and still lost beautiful Sophie hun. Many of us know how you feel, you did the right thing for Sophie you did everything possible but to put her through anymore I don't believe would have made her better with a mass as big as she had. Please take care of yourself in your grief. Thinking of you. Sophie rest peacefully darling girl. XXX


----------



## patsymatsy (Apr 13, 2015)

Sacremist said:


> I am devastated! What started out looking like an eye infection has turned into a potentially life threatening condition. In the space of only one week, my girl's eye has developed from what the vet thought was conjunctivitis with an eye ulcer to what could be an abcess or tumour behind her eye. My local vet treated her for a week and on Friday 24th he reassured me that at that stage, he did not think Sophie would lose her eye. By her return visit on Tuesday, 28th he said I'm sorry but she has something growing at the back of her eye, unfortunately, it now looks like she is going to lose it. On Wednesday, 29th, we took her to a specialist eye vet in Frodsham and she seems more inclined to think my Sophie has a tumour. She is booked in for an MRI next Tuesday firstly to confirm if it is a tumour or not and secondly to see if it has spread, so now it looks likely we are not just going to lose her eye, but Sophie herself. I don't think I've seen anything so horrible in all my life. I've attached a picture of her below and it's just getting worse by the day.


A tumour doesn't "grow" that quickly.

Have the vets considered glaucoma? Have the vets measured the pressure within the eye? Does your cat have high blood pressure?

I am sending you hugs and well wishes. Must be so distressing for you and Sophie.


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

I'm so , so sorry to hear this sad news. I have been thinking of you and Sophie all day and fearing what the MRI results might be. It is heart breaking but you have done what was kindest for your precious girl, putting her needs above your own. My heart goes out to you.

xx


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

patsymatsy said:


> A tumour doesn't "grow" that quickly.
> 
> Have the vets considered glaucoma? Have the vets measured the pressure within the eye? Does your cat have high blood pressure?
> 
> I am sending you hugs and well wishes. Must be so distressing for you and Sophie.


It's probably been growing for a very long time, but animals cannot tell you when something is wrong. It only became obvious to us and the vet when it started to displace her eye. When she first went to the vet, the only sign was her third eyelid was visible but over the course of a week her eye was bulging.


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Compassion is nothing to be sorry for , I'm really typing this through tears for you. You did what I would hope to have the strength to do at such a time. She's no longer suffering.x


----------



## patsymatsy (Apr 13, 2015)

Sacremist said:


> It's probably been growing for a very long time, but animals cannot tell you when something is wrong. It only became obvious to us and the vet when it started to displace her eye. When she first went to the vet, the only sign was her third eyelid was visible but over the course of a week her eye was bulging.


I realise that. I meant the change over the course of a week is too dramatic for it to be a tumour imo.

Please google Glaucoma in cats.

I have a cat that has had eye problems, which vets thought was a tumour. It wasn't! Glaucoma makes the cats eye or eyes "bulge" in a short space of time. Agony for the cat, Glaucoma is very painful and comes with a constant headache.

Glaucoma is rare in cats, more common in dogs, therefore they tend to not consider it. And refer to an eye specialist.

My cat suffered longer than he needed to  , just speaking from experience....

http://www.vet.cornell.edu/FHC/health_resources/glaucoma.cfm

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=g...zM8-nyAT7jYGwDg&ved=0CDMQsAQ&biw=1366&bih=643


----------



## patsymatsy (Apr 13, 2015)

Sorry, I missed your RIP post... I did not realise Sophie was longer with us.... apologies! :Muted


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

patsymatsy said:


> I realise that. I meant the change over the course of a week is too dramatic for it to be a tumour imo.
> 
> Please google Glaucoma in cats.
> 
> ...


Maybe you missed my post but an MRI has confirmed a massive invasive tumour.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

patsymatsy said:


> A tumour doesn't "grow" that quickly.
> 
> Have the vets considered glaucoma? Have the vets measured the pressure within the eye? Does your cat have high blood pressure?
> 
> I am sending you hugs and well wishes. Must be so distressing for you and Sophie.


@patsymatsy Darling Sophie was put to sleep this afternoon.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

patsymatsy said:


> Sorry, I missed your RIP post... I did not realise Sophie was longer with us.... apologises! :Muted


Don't worry. I wish you had been right and it was glaucoma. The vet said for it to have affected her eye as quickly as it did, it was probably quite aggressive, which affected our decision.


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Oh I'm am so so sorry about Sophie, I'm heartbroken for you. You did everything you could & I think you made the kindest decision & gave her your final act of love. I would have the done the same in your shoes, there is only so much we can put them through. Run free gorgeous Sophie xxxx


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

patsymatsy said:


> I realise that. I meant the change over the course of a week is too dramatic for it to be a tumour imo.
> 
> Please google Glaucoma in cats.
> 
> ...


Sophie was seen by an eye specialist who will have measured IOP long before sending her for an MRI. They check it with a TonoVet in the consultation and it takes seconds. Sophie didn't have glaucoma, unfortunately.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Sacremist, I'm so sorry to read the news about Sophie. She was lucky to have you looking out for her, and to have you there at the end. Big hugs xxxxx

_Bast, Sekhmet, we give you back your child.
Noble, regal, honorable cat.
Watch over her, and guide her on her way
to the spirit world.
May she be blessed in your names,
and hunt ever after beside you._


----------



## patsymatsy (Apr 13, 2015)

Shoshannah said:


> Sophie was seen by an eye specialist who will have measured IOP long before sending her for an MRI. They check it with a TonoVet in the consultation and it takes seconds. Sophie didn't have glaucoma, unfortunately.


Yes we cleared all that up a few posts back 

Not all regular vets carry the IOP equipment unfortunately.  My vet doesn't!


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

patsymatsy said:


> Yes we cleared all that up a few posts back
> 
> Not all regular vets carry the IOP equipment unfortunately.  My vet doesn't!


I'm going as fast as I can!


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

Thank you all for your condolences. I thought I would share a photo of Sophie in her healthier days.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Pretty girl xxxx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

She was and is still beautiful she'll live on in your heart. xxx


----------



## Reets (Feb 19, 2014)

I am so sorry that this was the outcome, you did the right thing for Sophie, hard and heartbreaking though it is to have to make the decision. Thank you for putting her needs first, that is a truly selfless act.

Rest peacefully, beautiful Sophie, you will be missed and always remembered with love xx


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

I'm very sorry to read this news 

I would've done the same, however heartbreaking it is. 

Sweet dreams lovely Sophie xx


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

patsymatsy said:


> A tumour doesn't "grow" that quickly.
> 
> Have the vets considered glaucoma? Have the vets measured the pressure within the eye? Does your cat have high blood pressure?
> 
> I am sending you hugs and well wishes. Must be so distressing for you and Sophie.


Please don't take offence, but unless you are a vet and have read the thread in full be careful what you post. I'm sure you mean well.


----------



## patsymatsy (Apr 13, 2015)

I


moggie14 said:


> Please don't take offence, but unless you are a vet and have read the thread in full be careful what you post. I'm sure you mean well.


 Yes I meant well, my cat's eye looked exactly the same, hence my input!


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

@Sacremist you must be feeling extremely sad today I just wanted to let you know I am thinking of you and sending hugs. xxx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Thinking of you today xx


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

So very sorry to hear this sad news. You did all you could; Sophie could not have been more loved.XX


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

Thank you all. It is difficult to put into words how I feel at the moment @Soozi because even though I know we did the right thing to protect her from further suffering, even though I know there was no cure and had we opted for chemo it would only have extended her life for a short time, I'm still beating myself up feeling like I let her go too soon. I know I'm being silly, but I miss her so much. I look at her favourite sleeping places and she isn't there any more. The grief comes over me in waves and my heart feels like it is going to burst with the pain of her loss. I keep remembering her purring when we went to the vets and cuddled her before putting her to sleep. The vet said, "My God, she's purring because you are here." We cuddled her then killed her and I feel like $h!t to be honest.

Trouble is I always feel like this when we have to the deed and I always have. It takes me a long time to recover. I'm not sleeping and every time I try to eat I feel sick. Even if we had gone ahead with chemo, if the same thing had happened to Sophie that Lucy went through, I would be beating myself up over leaving it too long and how she suffered. The bottom line is that I cannot win. No matter how they die, I will always blame myself for not being able to do more to help them. My mind won't let me have peace for a while to come.


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

Huge hugs to you Sacremist I can relate so much to your post as it is exactly how I felt and still do feel. I had headbutts when I went to do what I needed to do and it just didn't make sense, I remember just wanting to know when the pain would stop as it hurt so much. Everyday its gets a little easier and the unnecessary guilt we impose on ourselves lifts a little. We never forget and we never stop loving I hope that Sophie can let you know that she knows you did the right thing x


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Still so sorry. It will take time for the pain to ebb away although the memories remain. You did the last act of kindness of love that any pet owner can do and it's the hardest I know. Sending more hugs, if I could pop over and share a bottle of wine and memories to make you smile I would xxx


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Hey Sacremist, I've been thinking of you today too. I hope this little poem by an unknown author may help heal your broken heart 

We may not be together in the way we used to be,
But we are still connected by a cord no eye can see.
So whenever you need to find me, we're never apart
Just look beyond the horizon and listen with your heart.

Sending gentle hugs xx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I think being responsible for the death of a beloved pet is the worst feeling in the world, even though there was no choice and whatever the reason, its just against human nature for most of us. The big hole their loss leaves in our hearts makes nothing else seems to matter for a while, we are drowning in so many emotions. I felt the same when I lost my YoYo to cancer, I just wanted to turn back the clock and for all the guilt and misery to go away. It never goes completely but it fades. Take care, she is still with you in spirit.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Sacremist said:


> Thank you all. It is difficult to put into words how I feel at the moment @Soozi because even though I know we did the right thing to protect her from further suffering, even though I know there was no cure and had we opted for chemo it would only have extended her life for a short time, I'm still beating myself up feeling like I let her go too soon. I know I'm being silly, but I miss her so much. I look at her favourite sleeping places and she isn't there any more. The grief comes over me in waves and my heart feels like it is going to burst with the pain of her loss. I keep remembering her purring when we went to the vets and cuddled her before putting her to sleep. The vet said, "My God, she's purring because you are here." We cuddled her then killed her and I feel like $h!t to be honest.
> 
> Trouble is I always feel like this when we have to the deed and I always have. It takes me a long time to recover. I'm not sleeping and every time I try to eat I feel sick. Even if we had gone ahead with chemo, if the same thing had happened to Sophie that Lucy went through, I would be beating myself up over leaving it too long and how she suffered. The bottom line is that I cannot win. No matter how they die, I will always blame myself for not being able to do more to help them. My mind won't let me have peace for a while to come.


Awww Hun! I do know how you feel every memory comes flooding back and your feelings are normal! You could not let her suffer and the Chemo may not have worked you knew in your heart you were doing what is right. You will walk around being reminded and it will hit you like a ton of bricks when you least expect it but it does get easier with time. Sophie was so lucky to have you she loved you and knew you were helping her to go with dignity. Please be kind to yourself Sophie won't be happy with you blaming yourself. She's out of pain and at peace now. We are all here when you feel you want to talk about her. Oh dear I'm crying myself now. Hope to speak soon. XXX Big comforting Hugs from me and Liddy. XXX


----------



## Chillicat (Jan 14, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear this news. We have only had to make the decision the once so far and it really was the hardest thing I have ever had to do and the memories of that day are still crystal clear, but they are at least now shared with fonder memories of Chilli. We also agonized over the decision even though we knew it was the right one, you gave Sophie the best care that you could and she let you know she was ready. 
RIP Sophie you were such a brave girl.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Sacremist said:


> I keep remembering her purring when we went to the vets and cuddled her before putting her to sleep. The vet said, "My God, she's purring because you are here." We cuddled her then killed her and I feel like $h!t to be honest.


No alternative, lovey. You had no alternative.

I had to do it to my own cat. My own hands, my cat. I had no alternative.

If you hadn't made the decision you did, that would have been cruel and I know you would feel worse.

Be kind to yourself xxxxxxxx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

So sad to read the news about Sophie. You must be devastated and it's always worse when it hits you that she's not around anymore. We all have so many what ifs when the decision has to be made. I still hate the term PTS because I just don't think it's true.
The only thing I can say is that I watched my FIL die in hospital slowly 6 months ago, basically starving to death and it was just an awful thing to see. I thought then I wished Euthanasia was possible for humans because I think it would have been what he wanted. 
Poor Sophie looked so uncomfortable with her eye and to think that the tumour couldn't be fully removed as Shosh said you had no choice. It was the only choice.
She's in no pain now and whole again.
RIP beautiful girl, you were and are loved so much xxx


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Hey Sacremist, you're in my thoughts. When I say a prayer for my sweet Leo every day I say one for your precious Sophie too. I believe our kitties never truly die, they live forever in our heart. 
Be gentle to yourself. I hope you'll find peace soon :Kiss


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

I too think about you alot Sacramist and hope you are doing ok xx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

@Sacremist and @Ragdollsfriend I think about you both every day and hope that with time you will be at peace with what has happened to both your babies! It's so hard getting through each day without them. Huge hugs to you both. XXX


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

Thank you. I know I'm being quiet at the moment. I'm just taking some time to spend with my remaining pets. The house feels quite empty at the moment and need to fill it by cuddling with the ones I have left.


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Hey @Sacremist it's absolutely normal to be quiet. I hope you'll find peace soon. I'm healing a little every day but I know it's going to take ages. Just be gentle with yourself.
Virtual cuddles to your pets xx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

@Ragdollsfriend and @Sacremist you are both in my thoughts still! Hopefully as time goes by the pain will ease. I have to say that last week was one of the saddest times for me since I joined this forum. Both of you take care of yourselves. Sending big hugs to you. xxx ️xxx


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

Thank you all. It's still hard. The house is so empty without her. @Ragdollsfriend I never anticipated that your boy Leo would deteriorate so quickly. He seemed to be doing well. If I had realised how quickly he would leave you, I would have checked in sooner. I'm in total shock that he has gone.


----------

